# Post pics of success so far!



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 2, 2012)

share your success pictures here! if you wanna give any spot locations or techniques feel free!


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 4, 2012)

121 in 2 days.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 5, 2012)

OH MY LORD! YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME MAN! I wish I could shoot that many fish! But honestly I have no clue where to go and how deep to fish! Ha


----------



## dconway (Apr 8, 2012)

Where are you fishing?  We have had same luck @ West Point


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 8, 2012)

What chu do wid all dem carps?

John I.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 9, 2012)

202 by midnight a couple of weeks ago


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 9, 2012)

messermacher said:


> What chu do wid all dem carps?
> 
> John I.



Can 'em like ya would salmon.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Apr 9, 2012)

killed 90 monday coosa, then wenseday 41 and saturaday killed 63 both at lake weiss


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Apr 10, 2012)

Killed around 25 the other day in a couple hours with my friend! We didnt really have an idea where to go but once we found a big cove we wore them out. Shot around 15 carp, a gar, and about 10 catfish!


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 11, 2012)

We shot these Monday night in Tenn.  Still sore today!!


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 11, 2012)

Good job JC and Marty... thats a slaughter!


----------



## Michael (Apr 11, 2012)

Bowfisher said:


> We shot these Monday night in Tenn.  Still sore today!!



Dang guys, did Lake Chichamaugua drop a few feet after ya'll removed all these fish


----------



## jarhead 44 (Apr 11, 2012)

yall laid the smack down on em!


----------



## castandblast (Apr 11, 2012)

X3. I thought my buddy and I shooting 89 in just 3hrs last night was doing pretty good.


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 11, 2012)

We killed all of ours on Allatoona. The only reason we stopped was because the boat was full.  I didn't go last weekend but I'm hoping some are still spawning.

Heres the video:


----------



## jarhead 44 (Apr 11, 2012)

good video... yall did pretty good job at allatoona me and buddy might need try there sometimes. we alwasy go to lake weiss. im hopin we might be able get on some of that action come next saturday.


----------



## Michael (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice double


----------



## CowtownHunter (Apr 15, 2012)

that's some good shootin'


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 16, 2012)

It was the most fun I,ve had in a while. i wish it was that easy year round.


----------



## dconway (Apr 17, 2012)

Franklin


----------

